# Front mounted dethatcher available from JRCO



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I was trolling for tidbits and found this. A company called JRCO makes a front mounted dethatcher for the Simplicity Sovereign and Legacy. Seems like a good idea to pull it up before the deck, allowing the mower to chop up whatever is pulled up and either discharged with the regular clippings or more likely collected in a bagging system. Here is a Link:

http://www.jrcoinc.com/attachments.html


----------

